# Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them?



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

So far, mine are the only set that i've seen. Tim Thomas ordered them years ago (he told me he ordered 3 sets) and I got them with my car.
I'd love to pick up an extra or find out some info on them. A catalogue would be cool. I can't even find them in old magazines (i found my BBS RN in an old PVW from 97). What sizes and bolt patterns did they come in? I have searched google and google images and found 2 other cars with them. Both are in europe. Was this wheels ever officially imported into the states?
Can i get bigger or new lips for them? At least 2 of them have bends and are going to need to be repaired anyways, that is why i ask about lips (one of them has already been repaired as there is no longer any clearcoat on the lip).
Oh, mine are 4 x 100 ET43 17in.


----------



## infulleffect (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (lucaq)*

I have a set of those


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (infulleffect)*

have any pics?


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (lucaq)*

wow...love them!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (K9jetta)*

I've only seen them ONCE. They were on a Dakar Yellow E36 M3 in the Prestige Import parking lot.
I thought I was the only one actively in love with these wheels. I do not like the RXIIs, the RKIIs, the RCs, the LMs...to me the RYs are just about the most perfect BBS wheels ever made. Just about the most expensive as well


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (SuperGroove)*

I'm just about to take them off for the winter and put my BBS RNs on. Can you tell i like BBSs from the early/mid 90s?


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have any info on BBS RY-II wheels? Know anyone that's had them? (lucaq)*

Gorgeous wheels for sure!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

Mind if i ask where and how much?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Mex gti)*

NLA (No Longer Available). I have no idea where and how much. In my garage and not for sale I guess.
That is one of my purposes of this thread. I would like to find out some info on my own wheels which I know are super rare!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (lucaq)*








man those are soooo nice. lucky you got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

Brian sent me a pic of his RYs on his bunny. thanx dude! I can't believe you are the first user of the wheels (but not the first owner)


----------



## EL PAALO (Oct 14, 2003)

lucaq, would you mind if I use that pic?
thanks,
paalo


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (EL PAALO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL PAALO* »_lucaq, would you mind if I use that pic?
thanks,
paalo

sure, that is cool!
And here is the pic that brian sent me that i was trying to load under A2VR6T's name...


----------



## EL PAALO (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks
http://www.wheelspecs.com/specs/wheelmodels/2418


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (EL PAALO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL PAALO* »_Thanks
http://www.wheelspecs.com/specs/wheelmodels/2418

cool, now my wheels are famous! Maybe when i take them off for the winter i can wiegh them and you can post that info.


----------

